# Who takes their GPS along on their ride?



## Karupshun (Jun 13, 2006)

A few weeks ago one of our group brought out his new GPS to play with, and I have to say I really want one of the toys now  
It was pretty wicked to know the vertical distances, top speeds and see the route on the PC later. I'd much rather carry one of those than have a cycling computer

What models does the community have and do they work well for what you want them to do?


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

I do.. it's a lot of fun! :thumbsup:

here's my ride form last sunday


----------



## Last Child (Jun 28, 2006)

Have one. Use it. Love it. But then I am a total gadget geek. Its a lot of fun.


----------



## Karupshun (Jun 13, 2006)

crisillo said:


> I do.. it's a lot of fun! :thumbsup:
> 
> here's my ride form last sunday


I picked out a Garmin 60CX Out of stock till Tuesday  Iwanted to play with it tomorrow
Seeing your route laid on GoogleEarth sealed things for me

*Lastchild*
I am a self confessed gadget geek too


----------



## half_man_half_scab (Mar 7, 2006)

I've got the now old garmin 305 and love it. I was skeptical of the monitor on the chainstay initially, and was wondering how it would be affected by the travel of my full sussy bike, but doesn't seem to be a problem. It's still stuck on there!


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

edge 305. i log some of my rides on motionbased. search user: petek

also occasionally I place a KMZ file on my blogspot. esp if I geocode photos while riding. I have noted with the robogeo program that along with the photos, very very comprehensive data gets sent to google earth and displayed for each track point. Whereas motionbased dont send too much data wanting one to use its analyzer tool. also the google earth plus GPS tool imports and displays just minimum data.

only problem with robogeo is you cant just have it import a gpx track and send to google earth; it must have photos you took along the ride to geocode to make it all work.--ah* edit--*outstanding--one can indeed make a kmz file with robogeo without photos. excellent; however it's too bad motionbased wont export ALL the data for every trackpoint and display every trackpoint automaticaaly in google earth in the manner robogeo does. robogeo is too cool. awesome.

very very neat stuff and I'm enjoying it. moderately steep learning curve to delve into the really cool aspects and always a twist or something new to learn.


----------



## Stuart B (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi

yeah I take a garmin foretrex 201 on most rides. I prefer it to a computer in general. It lets you download you ride, and enter waypoints ahead of the ride if you are doing an epic. Map reading can be fun and the challenge is nice...but sometimes you just wanna ride without stopping to read a map all the time hehe.

Stu


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Karupshun said:


> I picked out a Garmin 60CX Out of stock till Tuesday  Iwanted to play with it tomorrow
> Seeing your route laid on GoogleEarth sealed things for me
> 
> *Lastchild*
> I am a self confessed gadget geek too


Glad to help, Karupshun!

Maybe garmin should pay me part of the comission :lol:


----------



## Offrampmotel (Mar 10, 2006)

I have a Garmin GPSMap 60Csx. Works great so far, and easier to set up than a bike computer.


----------



## be350ka (Dec 17, 2004)

Stuart B said:


> Hi
> 
> yeah I take a garmin foretrex 201 on most rides. I prefer it to a computer in general. It lets you download you ride, and enter waypoints ahead of the ride if you are doing an epic. Map reading can be fun and the challenge is nice...but sometimes you just wanna ride without stopping to read a map all the time hehe.
> 
> Stu


That is the unit that I have and it works quite well. I bought mine about 6 months or so before the Edge came out, but I still like the Foretrex a lot. I dont only use mine for riding, so the wrist strap is great for hiking, hunting, etc.


----------



## adamantane (Jan 27, 2005)

i've been using a Magellan SporTrak Map for about 5 years now. I take it along on dirtbike and mtb rides and when hiking. I've got quite a database of rides on my harddrive now. I interface with it using Topofusion, which is an easy to use program with reasonable funtionality (poor printing capabilities). You can find pretty good reviews on GPS units right on Amazon.com. I can mount mine on the handlebar or attach it to my rucksack or put it in the sack


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

I've recently joined the ranks of Edge 305 users. Still looking for a good program to make kml files from the gpx garmin outputs, but other than than, I've been loving it.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

robogeo does a wonderful job taking a gpx track and making a KML/KMZ file. And no pictures are not required. Every trackpoint is depicted--select a track point and you get a plethora--and I do mean a vast amt of data-for each point.

http://armyslowrdr.googlepages.com/20070217Muleshoe.kmz for a example of a kmz sent using robogeo and an imported gpx track.



Psycho Mike said:


> I've recently joined the ranks of Edge 305 users. Still looking for a good program to make kml files from the gpx garmin outputs, but other than than, I've been loving it.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Psycho Mike said:


> I've recently joined the ranks of Edge 305 users. Still looking for a good program to make kml files from the gpx garmin outputs, but other than than, I've been loving it.


I don't know if the Edge comes with it, but I guess so.. you can use MapSource to export to Google Earth (therefore creating a kml file)... you can also use MTBGuru to see the maps and embed pics.


----------



## Nathan Cloud (Jul 18, 2005)

Yup, love them things. I have 8 of them - mostly cheapy units though I use as loaners though. My nicest unit (gps) would be my Magellan Explorist 500 I guess. Second up would be my Garmin Rino 110.

The funniest ones i have are 2 old school Eagle Explorers. They about the size (and weight) of a brick, but they perform surprisingly well and are pretty darn full featured for being ancient relics. Hell, $25 on ebay = I am not afraid to loan them out to get broken or stolen 

Blatent PSA/plug: If anyone is in or around the New England area and has a gps and gpx data, please check out www.crankfire.com and share what you got


----------



## Fairchild (Mar 9, 2007)

I do but it's more of way to Geek out than really get anything useful.


----------



## Managuense (Jun 8, 2004)

Love my Forerunner 305 that Santa brought me. 

http://trail.motionbased.com/trail/activity/2521988#


----------



## gps_dr (Feb 27, 2007)

I used a Garmin 76 (plain-no maps) to map Denver Area trails for almost 3 years.
The tracks, waypoints & routes can be viewed on google earth or uploaded to
a GPS to follow on the trail. Many metropolitan trails & MUPS aren't marked
very well. The GPS can make them easy to follow. A GPS is so much nicer/usable
on trail compared to paper maps and easier to keep up to date.

For the last year I've also been taking a Brunton MNS (Lowrance iFinder) with topo/st
maps to help me identify places.

Use DeLorme Topo USA to simplify tracks for posting to my website.

At the end of last year I got a 76CSX (Functionaly identical twin to 60CSX).
The color screen works great in all lighting conditions and the tracks are easily
seen unlike the black/white models.

Unless I'm commuting to work, I usually have one with me to record stats & ride.

Did a long ride Saturday 4/21 that looked like it would be 60 miles. Switched the
GPS to show metric & did a detour to lengthen the loop to be a metric century.


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

I do, but I don't use it all that offen. Mostly it just stays in my camelback. It's main use is that I don't wanna get stuck in the Desert in the summer in 105*+ heat. It would be really helpul to have my coordinates if I have to call in for help or something


----------



## dnlwthrn (Jan 26, 2006)

Psycho Mike,
Download SportTracks. If for no other reason than the ability to export the Garmin data to .KML and .gpx data, it is better than Training Center...

http://www.zonefivesoftware.com/SportTracks/


----------



## primoz (Jun 7, 2006)

So you actually go for ride or to play games? 2 gps units, plus cycling comp just in case if both gps units fail, so you still know how fast are you riding at moment? Gee... I will slowly start to feel weird since I'm going cycling without all those cool gadgets from gps units to welding machine. :skep:


----------



## presslab (Jan 5, 2007)

I have a Venture Cx I use on my stem:









And for making trail maps I use a DG-100 data logger in my backpack:


----------



## ICanDigIt (Jun 23, 2004)

Sometimes I take mine when in the back country. Lightweight and doesn't need batteries...Seriously though, I have been thinking about getting one of the new-fangled electronic ones.


----------



## Karupshun (Jun 13, 2006)

ICanDigIt said:


> Sometimes I take mine when in the back country. Lightweight and doesn't need batteries...Seriously though, I have been thinking about getting one of the new-fangled electronic ones.


I've just finished playing around with mine for the first day & starting day two.
I upgraded the topographical map and am pretty impressed with the detail.

My city started off as a named-dot on the highway. Now I have all the street names, all bodies of water (even ponds) elevations, rail & powerlines. I'm going to dig around to see if they're some user maps with some trails pegged out allready

if you can justifty another gadget to yourself and whomever you show it off to, it's a fantastic little toy. You'll never forget where that short, but sweet section is or the maintained lines are


----------



## Superfly0807 (Mar 29, 2007)

Could someone tell me the best place to get a GPS mount for a Garmin ETrex Vista?


----------



## Lutarious (Feb 8, 2005)

Superfly0807 said:


> Could someone tell me the best place to get a GPS mount for a Garmin ETrex Vista?


I have an etrex Legend, which I think is the same. I got the bar mount at REI. It replaces the entire back/battery cover section adn works great. It helps to use a little patch of inner tube or foam in the battery case so the batteries don't rattle loose on rough trails. It never happened to me, but I understand it makes a scramble of your data when the battery connection comes adn goes.....


----------



## Blue Rat (Sep 8, 2006)

Superfly0807 said:


> Could someone tell me the best place to get a GPS mount for a Garmin ETrex Vista?


I've purchased a bunch of stuff from "http://www.gpsnow.com/" They have a lot of info and a pretty decent selection of Garmin products.

Scott


----------



## revrnd (Aug 13, 2004)

I've been using a Legend Cx since last June and a Legend for a year before that 1. Quite happy w/ it.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I have a GPSMap 76CSx I got over the winter. I've used it a lot for hiking, but only on one bike ride so far.

gps_dr, how do you like the handlebar mount for the 76csx? I'd like to mount mine on the h-bars, but I think I'd prefer to be able to mount it over the stem (much the way the Edge attaches). I'm not sure about letting it hang over the bars like that.


----------



## gps_dr (Feb 27, 2007)

*Hi,
You could use the Minoura Besso fork mount holder on the stem to position the mount almost over the stem if you desire







I use one on my stem to mount the Zounds air horn to wake up motorists that don't look both ways when they park over a cross walk w/o stopping behind.*


----------



## presslab (Jan 5, 2007)

gps_dr said:


> *Hi,
> You could use the Minoura Besso fork mount holder on the stem to position the mount almost over the stem if you desire
> 
> 
> ...


I use the Besso mount on my stem for the GPS, you can see it in the pic I posted. It is very strong and works well.


----------



## edm747 (Jan 19, 2007)

Just sharing a picture of another mounting option for my smaller and cheaper GPS.  
Went back to a standard 25.4 low-rise bars, instead of my 31.8 flat bars, so that the whole mount/unit would not sit too high and exposed too much on top of the bars.
Right now, the top of the screen sits just level with the grips if you look at it from the side.
I'm still using the wrist strap wrapped around the handlebar mount for added security.


----------



## jeepinmike (Apr 23, 2007)

I have a Dell Pocket PC with a bluetooth gps receiver. I use it with the Dell software and some geocaching software. 

Its alittle bulky for riding with, but I used it the other day when I was exploring unknown territory, mostly to find my way back, but also to map out my progress on Google Maps. I put the GPS on the top bar and the PPC in a rhinocase in my seat pack, worked just fine, but I would like to be able to keep and eye on it..... a-mount-shoppin-I-a-go!


----------



## slaw (Apr 6, 2004)

I've just bought a HP Ipaq rx5900 PDA which has built in GPS. Came with TomTom software and Australian maps for car driving and I'm getting European maps for a road trip there later this year, which is the reason for purchasing it.

I did wonder if it would also be useful for backcountry cycling, so wondered what software was available that could convert it to be more like a Garmin 60cx. IE show topo maps, track routes etc. Any ideas?

I'd probably need an external battery pack as well (4 hour runtime), so i wonder if I could use my 7.2V Lithium battery packs from my bike lights through a voltage regulater to a USB plug. Maybe I could just use the car power adaptor.


----------



## Burrito (May 11, 2007)

I use a garmin 205 bike GPS for my MTB. I find it primarily useful to know at what altitude I am, so I can get an estimate of how much climbing I've got yet to do. Also, I'm pretty good at forgetting where I came from and getting lost, so I use the map to find my way back.


----------



## m3rb (Mar 6, 2007)

slaw said:


> I've just bought a HP Ipaq rx5900 PDA which has built in GPS. Came with TomTom software and Australian maps for car driving and I'm getting European maps for a road trip there later this year, which is the reason for purchasing it.
> 
> I did wonder if it would also be useful for backcountry cycling, so wondered what software was available that could convert it to be more like a Garmin 60cx. IE show topo maps, track routes etc. Any ideas?


slaw...Check into OziExplorerCE for topo mapping on your PDA. I paid US$35 for the software, and use the free trial version of OziExplorer to import free US topo quads from libremap.org. OziExplorer originated in Australia and seems to be quite popular there, so I'm sure you can do similar sorts of things.

I use a non-GPS iPAQ with a bluetooth GPS module, but have a new iPAQ 310 on the way, It is one of the few integrated mapping GPS's that run Windows Mobile and so can run OziExplorerCE, and has a 4.3 inch hi-rez screen.

I have not used GPS on the bike yet, but am looking forward to giving it a try.


----------



## MikeDee (Nov 17, 2004)

presslab said:


> I have a Venture Cx I use on my stem:
> 
> And for making trail maps I use a DG-100 data logger in my backpack:


What's the purpose of the data logger when you can download the Venture Cx? Plus, the altitude reading in the Cx should be more accurate because it uses a barometric altimeter.


----------



## bigdamo (Jun 11, 2004)

slaw said:


> I've just bought a HP Ipaq rx5900 PDA which has built in GPS. Came with TomTom software and Australian maps for car driving and I'm getting European maps for a road trip there later this year, which is the reason for purchasing it.
> 
> I did wonder if it would also be useful for backcountry cycling, so wondered what software was available that could convert it to be more like a Garmin 60cx. IE show topo maps, track routes etc. Any ideas?
> 
> I'd probably need an external battery pack as well (4 hour runtime), so i wonder if I could use my 7.2V Lithium battery packs from my bike lights through a voltage regulater to a USB plug. Maybe I could just use the car power adaptor.


Try shonkymaps its free. It is Topo. I've got it works fine.

I will try Oztopo v2 .i hear it is better than shonky maps?Have to pay for it.


----------



## cilantro13 (Jun 17, 2008)

Presslab:

What mount are you using. I am looking to mount an eTrex to my stem, but so far I haven't seen anything like your mount.

Thanks.


----------



## presslab (Jan 5, 2007)

Besso mount: http://www.nashbar.com/profile.cfm?sku=13291
+
GPS mount: http://shop.garmin.com/accessory.jsp?sku=010-10267-00


----------



## cilantro13 (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks. You set-up is the best I have seen.


----------



## rayray74 (Sep 18, 2005)

I recognize the google earth one, but what created the graph from your second picture?



crisillo said:


> I do.. it's a lot of fun! :thumbsup:
> 
> here's my ride form last sunday


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

rayray74 said:


> I recognize the google earth one, but what created the graph from your second picture?


It's the 3D profile from GPS-Track-Analyse.NET


----------



## Maadjurguer (Mar 22, 2008)

Love my Edge705...not much I can't do with it....and TopoFusion is a must!


----------



## homey (May 24, 2004)

is that Red Mountain? I use to live next door to that mountain... now I don't... I miss it and its surroundings very, very much.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

homey said:


> is that Red Mountain? I use to live next door to that mountain... now I don't... I miss it and its surroundings very, very much.


That's Red Mtn. I live just a mile from Hawes and ride there often. Beautiful area.


----------



## Pablo Mac (May 9, 2007)

presslab said:


> I have a Venture Cx I use on my stem:
> 
> View attachment 255455
> 
> ...


I like the stem mount idea. Is that a commercial or homemade mount?


----------



## JordyB (Oct 26, 2007)

I use the Garmin HBmount on my Garmin Legend C. Works great!


----------



## yukisan (May 28, 2008)

yes, garmin edge 305


----------



## zariaman (Dec 14, 2006)

crisillo said:


> I do.. it's a lot of fun! :thumbsup:
> 
> here's my ride form last sunday


what software did you use to get the elevation 3d view?


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

zariaman said:


> what software did you use to get the elevation 3d view?


check post #43


----------



## zariaman (Dec 14, 2006)

crisillo said:


> check post #43


Thanks for a quick reply; is there an English version of the software GPS-Track-Analyse.NET?


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

zariaman said:


> Thanks for a quick reply; is there an English version of the software GPS-Track-Analyse.NET?


No prob...

Unfortunately I think not.. maybe you could send an email to the guy that wrote it?


----------



## jzimmerman (May 12, 2006)

Garmin Edge 305, and then I post the rides on www.whereweride.com.

I did use the Garmin etrex but the batteries wouldn't last long enough so I upgraded.


----------



## badhabets23 (Dec 5, 2008)

Last Child said:


> Have one. Use it. Love it. But then I am a total gadget geek. Its a lot of fun.


how did you get your gps/ride to upload like this? i have a garmin forerunner 305 i just got over the holidays and would like to know if i could upload my information. i have the latest google earth free version. any help?

happy trails
badhabets23:thumbsup:


----------



## zDAP (Nov 5, 2007)

Garmin Vista HCx on every ride -- I archive the track logs afterwards as gpx files, makes it really easy to plan future rides.


----------



## hardtail05 (Oct 11, 2005)

*Garmin Vista HCX also*

this data recorded by a Vista HCX


----------



## akashra (Dec 30, 2006)

I've recently started using a 705, and while the data it collects is good, I haven't yet found a *good* tool for analysing and comparing data. The closest I've come are Ascent and SportTracks, but Ascent can't do any comparison between activities that I've found, and from what I can tell neither is SportTracks. SportTracks seems to do a bit more, but is a lot more difficult to use.


----------



## CheapWhine (Dec 16, 2005)

It is pretty easy to compare in SportTracks. Use "Select View -> Activity Reports" in the lower left. This should display your rides grouped by location. Selecting a location allows you to compare distance, time, speed, etc. for rides on different dates.


----------



## A-Hol (Dec 31, 2005)

305 everyride...hope to upgrade to 705 so I can use it w/my PowerTap wireless road hub.:thumbsup:


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

Garmin GPSmap 76S. The barometer function no longer works so the elevation data has to be obtained from TopoUSA after uploading.

I set up the route tracking and trip data function and bury the unit in my trunk pack. The external antenna is on top of the pack.


----------

